# 1949 schwinn B6 original grips and head badge



## npence (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in need of these parts for my original 1949 B6. Let me know what you have thanks,nate


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 14, 2014)

*Nice bike!*

Great looking ride, Nate. I'll check my grip stash and see if I have a set.   Tim


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2014)

*Schwinn grips*

Nate...PM me your address & I'll send you a pair of black ones. Not perfect but should match the condition of your bike til you find that "one set" you really want...Pappy


----------



## npence (Aug 17, 2014)

Sent you a pm. Thanks a million


----------

